# What is the best sandpaper to use for lathe sanding ?



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd sure appreciate any advise on your recommended type, brand and source of sandpaper (rolls?) for sanding things on the lathe. I just hate guessing and later wishing I'd asked others what the best is.

I come up with this ($22.49 shipped), but then Rockler and others have similar.










Are some better than others ?

Thanks.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't have a lathe, but my go to source for sandpaper in general s Klingspor.

They also have helpful and knowledgeable humans that will talk to you on the phone to help dig through all the choices they offer.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

I like mesh sandpaper from penn state industries. http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMESHKIT.html It is reuseable and easy to clean. I also like micromesh from woodturningz for really fine sanding. http://woodturningz.com/Finishing_Supplies.aspx (9-Piece Micro-mesh Finishing Set). They also have regular rolls like the ones you posted for just a little bit more. These are mostly for pens. What are you turning?


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not cheap… but I use my used paper from my portable sander. I just cut it in strips and it works just fine. I never thought of buying special strip paper for the lathe. If your paper works well for you, then use it. Now that I know about it, I might check it out and maybe even buy some, but for now my recycled paper works just fine.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@Bernie, I am cheap as long as it gets done right. That's a great idea. I have a bunch of them (round and iron shaped) that still have some life in them and have the good hook and loop back on them, too. I'm gonna try cutting them into strips. I bet they'll do great. Thanks.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

@David,
You can even put some velcro on you fingers and palms to attach the hook & loop leftovers and grab that sucker in the lathe for sanding.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

SANDING MITTS ! Thank you Thank you Rex. Jackpot !!!

Warning: Do not touch your Velcro shoes or trousers' fly with the Velcro Sanding Mitt while operating machinery. We are not responsible for the many positions you may find yourself in with this product if this warning is not heeded. Do not let children use this item playing a mixture of "Twister" and "Simon Says" as injury and ridicule may result.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

@David:

Your forgot to add the Surgeon General's warning:
Exercise extreme bladder control when using the Sanding mitt.

...... and from the KY people: please remove mitt before retiring.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

lol @ Rex

Aren't you glad we're not "the KY People" ? Though I suppose it's better than " Hi, I'm the Messengill Quality Guru" or the "Depends Six Sigma Black Belt".


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I've always used sheets of paper that I tear off little strips… I usually get about 8 or so strips per sheet. Also, I have found the slower you spin the lathe when sanding the better the finish. High speeds heat up the paper and leave sanding marks that are difficult to remove. It also ruins the Micromesh that Paris mentioned before.


----------

